# suche schnellen Viewer für jpg,png.. usw

## spaci76

hi,,

bin auch der suche nach eine bildbetrachter der muss nur die bild anzeigen .. vielleicht noch die ganzen bilder die in einem verzeichniss liegen .. wäre net schlecht ..

was könnt ihr da mir empfehlen??

cu spaci76

----------

## spyro

hm empfehlen ... probier mal xv.

.spyroLast edited by spyro on Sun Jul 07, 2002 2:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ElCondor

gqview wäre wohl noch ein tipp  :Wink: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## DArtagnan

gimme a few minutes to learn german and i'll be back to give ya the solution to your problem  :Smile: 

----------

## Beforegod

Wenn du KDE benutzt wäre Pixieplus noch eine sehr gute Alternative..

ansonsten such mal unter www.freshmeat.net nach Image Viewer..

Dann kannste selber entscheiden was Du möchtest!

----------

## maystorm

Wer die Wahl, der die Qual:

ls /usr/portage/media-gfx

----------

## citizen428

 *elcondor wrote:*   

> gqview wäre wohl noch ein tipp 
> 
> 

 

Finde ich auch sehr nett, kann ich nur empfehlen.

----------

## gsf

"emerge gthumb" ist auch 'ne Alternative.  :Very Happy: 

Greetz

----------

## jay

xv ist höllisch schnell

----------

